# High Temp on a 20 gallon



## ATCguy (Sep 22, 2011)

Hey everyone new. New to this site, and new to saltwater tanks. Just set up a 20 gallon. And the temp always seems to run on the high end usually right at 78 degrees F. however has bumped up to 80! I am using a 100 watt heater but have it turned all the way down. and I usually end up unplugging it. Is there any equipment you could recommend to help negate this problem. Thanks


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

ATCguy said:


> Hey everyone new. New to this site, and new to saltwater tanks. Just set up a 20 gallon. And the temp always seems to run on the high end usually right at 78 degrees F. however has bumped up to 80! I am using a 100 watt heater but have it turned all the way down. and I usually end up unplugging it. Is there any equipment you could recommend to help negate this problem. Thanks


Go to radio shack and buy a cpu fan. Attach it to the back of your tank and have it blow across the water. But, your temp swing is nothing to get upset about. In the summer months my heaters rarely ever come on. I have 4 fans blowing across my tank and the water stays stable at 79.
http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=14701


----------

